# Urban RCI



## Ironwood (Aug 12, 2014)

Starting to think about Europe either late spring or fall 2015.  We would wish to find an urban location somewhere in continental Europe, where we don't have to rent a car and can take day trips by train or bus if we wish.  Are there any RCI exchanges in major cities, even on the outskirts, that someone can point me to.  There are a few to be found in and around Paris, but we've been there three times over the past 25 years and would wish to explore other parts of the continent.  I can't find anything urban when I search.  Thanks.

Read the threads on Ireland and it sounds like there might be a couple of possibilities....would go to the emerald isle, but prefer not England where like Paris we have been three times.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2014)

If you go to the TUG Ratings and Reviews, you can see the resorts that are in Europe, where they are located, ratings/reviews, and what exchange company they are affiliated with:  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=10


----------



## abbekit (Aug 12, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Starting to think about Europe either late spring or fall 2015.  We would wish to find an urban location somewhere in continental Europe, where we don't have to rent a car and can take day trips by train or bus if we wish.  Are there any RCI exchanges in major cities, even on the outskirts, that someone can point me to.  There are a few to be found in and around Paris, but we've been there three times over the past 25 years and would wish to explore other parts of the continent.  I can't find anything urban when I search.  Thanks.
> 
> Read the threads on Ireland and it sounds like there might be a couple of possibilities....would go to the emerald isle, but prefer not England where like Paris we have been three times.



Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes, just outside Dublin, on the DART light rail. Been there twice and loved it.

Several in Venice, scattered around town, there are some right now on the RCI site as rentals.

Two that I've read about in Vienna, not fancy but at least one is in an area of easy walking distance to the Ringstrasse and city center.

We stayed in one in Florence, right in the center of the old town, fabulous location, VERY hard to get as an exchange. I kept a lookout for it for years before it popped up. 

Edinburgh has one that shows up from time to time, great location in the city center, I think I've only seen it as a rental, not an exchange. But I have a weak trader so it may show up for other people and just not me.

I've seen one on RCI in Nice, France that looks like it would be easy to access by train to other towns along the Cote D'Azur. 

Others in more rural areas but have easy train access to bigger cities. We loved Oberstaufen Germany, easy walk to train station, about an hour train ride to Munich, even shorter train trip to Lake Constance.


----------



## silentg (Aug 12, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Guam Guy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello all,

I was thinking the exact same thing as I am trying to book my first trip with RCI.  If you had any success finding places in Europe in or enar urban areas or cool sightseeing, I would love to know.

Thanks


----------



## kwelty (Feb 10, 2017)

There is a lot of availability for Malaga Spain and the Costa del Sol.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 10, 2017)

In addition to those mentioned above, these come to mind, and I'll come back if I recall some others:
Vila Gale Cascais near Lisbon
Petnehazy Club near Budapest


----------



## Jimster (Feb 20, 2017)

I have stayed at Petnehazy and while it is urban it is at the outskirts of Budapest.  The hill up to the TS from the transit is formidable.  It will also take you a long time (about an hour) to get downtown on the mass transit.  Drive at your peril!  It is not easy driving there-maybe a bit better than Rome.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2017)

Another TUGger wrote of one in the old section (Barri Gothic) in Barcelona. That would be a great catch.

I see this thread is old, and was resurrected by a first poster 2 weeks go. 

Guam Guy, if you haven't already figured it out, urban European timesharing is an iffy situation at best.

Jim


----------

